# 2009 HEATER BODY SUITS ! Forget about the cold !!



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Once again I am selling this fine product, I have been a Dealer on AT since 2004, so buy with confidence and have a GREAT Season !!

Heater Body Suit, Windproof/Water resistant : 

Backland Adrenalin, Predator Deception Brown or Ground Swat camo.

*All sizes = **$329.00* *SHIPPING IS FREE !!!*

Blaze Orange Overlay = $26.00 + shipping (Free shipping if purchased with suit)

I accept PayPal and Money orders.

Send me a PM if you have any questions !

Thanks, FF


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Here is a pic of the Orange Overlay :


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## TeamTripod (Mar 12, 2007)

*Fall Fever*

Can't ask for a better guy to deal with!!


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Thank you for the comment.

FF


----------



## BearKills (Jun 25, 2008)

This forum is for Manufacturer Announcements, not for you to peddle something you simple are a dealer of? Mod ruling? Take it to the classifieds imo.


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

BearKills, this is where the Mods moved me along with many other dealers. Only dealers who are AT Sponsors are allowed to be in the classifieds. Some of us are just to small of a dealer to become a Sponsor.

FF


----------



## BearKills (Jun 25, 2008)

BearKills said:


> This forum is for Manufacturer Announcements, not for you to peddle something you simple are a dealer of? Mod ruling? Take it to the classifieds imo.


I'm ignorant excuse me


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

No, you are not ignorant ! I think the mods should post this new rule so everyone is aware that we are not invading this section but were told to post here.

Take care and best of luck this season !

FF


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

bump


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

bump


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## donedealtim (Dec 17, 2008)

*?*

That looks like it was made for our Michigan weather! What size would I need being 6' 3" tall? Also how easy is it to get out of? And is it quiet while doing so? I take it there is a zipper on the inside. Between my summit climber and that baby I could stay in my stand for a week!


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

donedealtim, I sent you a PM.

FF


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## RICE ETR (Oct 15, 2007)

I second the great seller. He hooked me up with super customer service and an awesome-wish-I-would-have-bought-it-sooner HBS. Paid for itself the first time out last year. :darkbeer:


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Thanks for the kind words RICE ETR . Good luck this year !

FF


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## hoefj (Dec 10, 2008)

*black overlay*

ever thought about a black overlay for the ground blind hunters? i think that might be a nice accessory...


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

hoefj said:


> ever thought about a black overlay for the ground blind hunters? i think that might be a nice accessory...


I will suggest that to them.

Thanks, FF


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## houtz1982 (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi I am interested in ordering a heater body suit and was wondering how I can order one through you? Thanks for your time.


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

houtz1982, I sent you a PM.

FF


----------



## houtz1982 (Oct 7, 2009)

Thank you for the quick response Mike, I tried sending you a PM back but it said I must have at least two posts so here is number two. I will send you a PM shortly.


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

It's getting colder out there. Order now and stay warm this season !

FF


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Muddy41 (Feb 11, 2005)

Is there any retail stores that carry this. I would love to look at the product first before sinking $300 of the suit. Also would like to see what size works best. I am 6'1" and 280lbs.

But I would rather try them on and see fir sure if this is what I want. I go the approval from the wife to buy something that will keep me warmer. I was in the groove to buy scent blocker clothing when I was told by other At members to look into this suit

Thanks
MIke


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Muddy41, I sent you a PM.

FF


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## jimmy4218 (Oct 10, 2008)

Forgive my ignorance, but are these heated electrically (ie. batteries)? Please PM me.Thanks!


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

PM sent.

FF


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

I will be gone for the weekend and will answer all PM's when I return.

Thanks, FF


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## HuntNWOHIO (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm a Heater Body Suit user... and if you battle cold feet or hands this is what you need. I wear light pants and a sweatshirt to the stand on days it is 10 degrees out with the wind blowing and I stay warm the whole time. 

Bump for a great product!


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## Friar_Tuck (Nov 17, 2008)

Do they have an "Overwieght elf" model?
I am 5'9" 275lbs?
Would love to try one on.
Thanks,
Jim


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Friar Tuck, I sent you a PM.

FF


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

bump


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------

